# dpselfhelp.com's overall opinion ( / sentiment analysis) of Clomipramine



## sming (May 7, 2005)

Hey folks,

long time (decades) DP/DR sufferer and lurker here. I am at my wits' end with my current regimen, even though it's the "best" I've found in my 27 years of TR DP/DR, Depression, OCD, Anxiety. 

In a nutshell, my compulsive mental checking (the OCD) often triggers a Spike (i.e. a sudden surge of fear/terror & anxiety) which subsequently often triggers DP/DR that lasts for hours. Which is a horrific experience.

Hence I'm looking to replace the Lexapro with Clomipramine in my ... nutty regimen, which I include at the end for full transparency.

Anyway, what would you say is the overall opinion here on Clomipramine? Would you say it's worth a shot at replacing the Lexapro w.r.t. reducing OCD & DP/DR?

Many thanks for reading and I hope everyone's doing as well as can be expected.
Pete

PS apologies if I'm slow to respond - my MI's make replying to things very, very hard :/ 

Current Regimen:

Lexapro 20mg
Abilify 2.5mg
Fetzima 40mg
Ritalin 60mg (for ADD but it also helps a lot with my depression)
BuSpar (for anxiety)
Trazodone 250mg (for sleep)
Oxycodone 40mg (for chronic pain)
Lyrica 350mg (for chronic pain)
Lorazepam (for breakthrough Spikes)


----------



## DPFighter (Apr 8, 2013)

Hi, I’m a long term sufferer of DP as well. I just got off clomipramine about a month ago. Was on it for about a year, seemed to help with obsessive worrying for me but didn’t affect the DP in any way. I say it’s worth a shot if you haven’t tried it yet. I took it while being on Sertraline so you may want to consider just staying on the lexapro while you try it out. I know it’s not recommended to combine the SSRIs with Tricyclics but I didn’t have any side effects. I tapered up real slow to my max dose of 100mg. I decided to get off it and see how I do since I recently did rTMS for depression and anxiety. rTMS helped some, so I’m hoping I could take less meds and get off the Clomipramine and just do Sertraline. So far so good.

You said you have spikes of anxiety which trigger DP/DR that lasts for hours. Does that mean your DP/DR eventually goes away until you have another spike of anxiety?


----------

